

Moving Away From Google - k-mcgrady
http://www.kieranmcgrady.com/2012/7/20/moving-away-from-google

======
k3n
As someone who vehemently hates G+, if you have GAFYD setup you can rid
yourself of the scourge in the domain control panel by disabling the service.

I'm not of the "move everything from Google services" crowd (yet?), though
their insistence of shoving G+ down my throat at every turn is pushing me
closer to that every day.

------
SeppoErviala
Google provides services in exchange for personal information. I see this as a
fair trade considering the great quality of their services and the value of my
input to their systems.

I would struggle to replace their services with products from other vendors.

